# Kraken X40 - 140er Lüfter/Radiator in 120er Slot - RAVEN 2 / Midgard



## ffmgls (7. August 2013)

*Kraken X40 - 140er Lüfter/Radiator in 120er Slot - RAVEN 2 / Midgard*

Hi Leute,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, eine NZXT AIO Wakü, die X40 mit ihrem 140er Lüfter und dem 140er Radiator in ein Silverstone Raven 2 zu bekommen?

Das Raven hat ja nur einen 120er Platz hinten (also in dem Fall oben, da beim Raven ja das MB gedreht eingebaut wird) und unten drei 180er Plätze. 

Im Lieferumfang vom Raven liegt zwar irgendeine "Radiatorhalterung" bei, das sind einfach zwei Plastikteile, die scheinen mir für einen großen "normalen, nicht AIO"-Radiator für die 180er Plätze unten zu sein, das wird für mich nicht klappen, so wie ich das der dahingehend etwas rudimentären Anleitung entnommen habe...

... also bliebe nur der 120er Lüfterplatz. 

Frage:

Kann ich das mit einem solchen Adapter lösen?

Caseking.de » Zubehör » Fan-Adapter » Bitspower FAN ADAPTER 140mm auf 120mm - clear

Den an dern 120er Platz und daran den 140er Lüfter und Radiator der NZXT X40 ... Würde das halten?

Oder  habe ich da irgendwie einen Denkfehler?


Zur Not hätte ich, wenn es überhaupt nicht ginge, noch ein Xigmatek Midgard 1.

Das hat zumindest oben im Deckel und unten im Boden 140er Plätze. 

Wäre das Midgard vielleicht sogar für die Montage der X40 sinnvoller?

Oben im Deckel passt die X40 allerdings wohl leider nicht rein, da Radiator und Lüfter zusammen zu dick sind und mit dem Mainboard kollidieren würden, denke ich.

Wäre es überhaupt sinnvoll, den Radiator samt Lüfter in den 140er Platz unten im Boden einzubauen - Lüfter dann Luft auspustend?

Es wäre nett, wenn ihr Tipps hättet, wie ich die X40 in eines der Gehäuse installiert bekäme 

Danke


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. August 2013)

*AW: Kraken X40 - 140er Lüfter/Radiator in 120er Slot - RAVEN 2 / Midgard*

sollte klappen, allerdings wird dadurch die gesamtkonstruktion größer.

allgemein:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## EL Ultra (7. August 2013)

*AW: Kraken X40 - 140er Lüfter/Radiator in 120er Slot - RAVEN 2 / Midgard*

kannst dir schencken 120mm auf 140mm passt nicht habs am WE ausprobiert
und jetzt schon adapter und 140mm lüfter rumliegen weils nicht gepasst hat 
Gehäuse ist auch das Raven II 
aber 120 ist schon so knapp das man mit müh und not 2x Shrouds an nen 120mm Monsta ran bekommt dann ist ende 
weil die anschlüsse für cpu im weg sind 
selbst wenn das nicht der fall wäre dann würdest du das Gehäuse nicht mehr zu bekommen 

beste lösung im Raven hab ich auch erst zu spät gesehen aussen befestigen gibts bei aquatuning eine halterung
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p7216_Koolance-Radiator-Montage-Halterung.html (so ärgerlich das ich die erst gefunden habe als ich schon alles gekauft hab) oder 

gleich extern mit nem extra stand Mora ftw.


----------

